# No Driver for MS-7091!!



## Shaolinfist (May 13, 2005)

Hi forum.
Simple problem. I cant find ANY support for my motherboard! It is a MICRO-STAR INTERNATIONAL CO., LTD MS-7091. I want to find things like drivers, manual and specs. Any help will be GREATLY appreciated! :laugh: 
Thanks
Phil


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.treiberupdate.de/treiber...iber-Medion-Bios Update MS 7091 (Rev 20).html


----------



## Shaolinfist (May 13, 2005)

Hi!
Just a couple of points here....... 
1. Manys thanks Dai, but the link you provided is for a bios update and has nothing to do with the soundcard or anything else I am looking for.
2. Any admin.....I started another thread about a _similar_ (but not the same) problem in the soundcards forum, but it was closed?? It isnt about the same problem! The problem with the motherboard is that i cannot find out ANYTHING about it and I need more info on it. The problem with the sound i feel belongs in the sound section?? :4-dontkno 
But anyway....once again any help will be greatly appreciated. :grin:


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

try *here*


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if you look at the list on the left you find your way to everything you are looking for
i put that page up so you would see the name at the top to use to find your way through to what you require
the reason that you could not find anything is because MS-7091 comes out as a medion


----------



## Shaolinfist (May 13, 2005)

Thanks again Dai, I will try that and let you know what happens.......


----------

